
The Shelter (Twilight Zone Episode, Sept. 29 1961) - masonic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shelter_(The_Twilight_Zone)
======
masonic
on IMDB:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0734676/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0734676/)

